
Ask HN: How to get a job so I can fund my startup? - quotz
It seems like I cant find any part-time jobs that are relevant to my career, which is biz dev &#x2F; customer success &#x2F; sales startup roles. It seems to be theres only full-time roles, however I cant really afford to have a full-time job and work on my startup too since I wont have time for both.<p>Any suggestions?
======
mooreds
Can you consult? So, rather than have a part time job, actually go out and
find a few clients?

Not sure where you are located, but in the USA this is possible.

An alternative would be to get a full time job, but make sure there is a carve
out for work you do on your own that is unrelated to the job, and work
nights/weekends.

Final alternative is to work full time and just save save save, then quit and
work while living on savings.

Not sure of your financial situation and obligations, so hard to recommend any
of these above the others.

~~~
quotz
I tried consulting as a LeadGen pro but as I just moved to the US I have no
network here so it would take me months to get the first client.

------
The_DaveG
It is hard to find part time sales/biz dev roles from larger companies. By the
time they are looking to hire, they are looking for a full time person because
they have a (mostly) full time need. Especially if there is commission
involved, then it just continues to feed into the more, more, more...

Source: Before moving into consulting, I ran sales teams.

I would imagine that Customer Success would be easier to find on a less than
full-time basis.

Consulting as Mooreds pointed out could be a good solution. Could you consult
or do paid work for clients within the realm of what your start-up is going to
be doing?

~~~
quotz
Thanks for your answer Dave. Yeah I could do consulting as a LeadGen
professional, I do have experience in that and have all the tools needed, but
as I just moved to the US from EU I dont have a network here. It would take me
months until I get the first client.

~~~
The_DaveG
I get that, starting over in a new place can be tough. I would approach the
looking for a new job and looking for clients as the same process. Your skills
might not be something that a group needs part/full time but it could be
something that they purchase your skills for a week or two a month/quarter and
you would be full money wise and still have time to work on your Startup.

~~~
quotz
Thats a very helpful advice. Thanks Dave!

------
aliswe
Your email?

